# Funny taste



## dannler (12/3/15)

Hey guys, i've been using my igo-m for a while with no problem. But for the past two weeks, doesnt matter what gauge wire i use, rayon or cotton and any juice.or any coil at any ohm value. Im getting a funny metal taste that i never used to get. It kills any diy or retail juice im using. wicking material aint burning, there is no hot legs or hot spots. Airflow is on the coil. But still im left with a metalish taste. Any help Please?


----------



## huffnpuff (12/3/15)

What driptip you using?


----------



## dannler (12/3/15)

Stainless steel


----------



## huffnpuff (12/3/15)

I asked, cos I had a similar which started with Aluminium driptips (Metal Taste and My teeth used to ache, Lol) and some of the early clone SS tips (just Metal taste). The problem went away when I moved over to Pyrex, Brass, and better quality SS.

You could be coming down with something, had a bump on the head or pregnant rofl:
http://www.webmd.boots.com/oral-health/guide/metallic-taste-bad-taste

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Yip, i would say try change the driptip
Or try another atty and see if you get the same metallic taste. Maybe its the atty


----------



## drew (12/3/15)

Also check the insulator on the positive pin for any melting or scorch marks. I managed to melt a bit of an insulator once and it took a while to figure out where the funky taste was coming from.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/3/15)

Basic checks I do for metallic taste based on experience:

1) Torch kanthal before building coils - I torch my kanthal before I start wrapping the coils to burn off any impurities and possible crap that can be found on kanthal

2) Insulator in good order - before building I check to see that all insulators are in good nick and that none of them have any burn marks or deformities

3) Coil not too close to the deck and posts - I try to position the coil as far as possible from the posts and also raise the coil a bit to the position I find comfortable with - if I need the coil to be very very close to the deck I tend to put a tiny cotton cloud under the coil, between the coil and deck

4) Stainless Steel Drip tip - If I still get a funky metallic taste I will go through all my drip tips till I find one that both suits the atty and eliminates the metallic taste

5) If all else fails I use listerine to clean the mouth and then drink 500ml - 1L of water and then try again. The reason I do this is because I noticed that once I get the metallic taste in my mouth it tends to linger a bit and the Listerine helps to eradicate that.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

Super post @BhavZ!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

